# The Modern Goon: Denver’s Jusuf Nurkic Bludgeons His Way Into the NBA



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It’s tough being a goon in the modern NBA. A willingness to be ejected for ’bowing an opponent in the windpipe doesn’t naturally coincide with increasingly necessary tasks like protecting the rim, chasing lithe forwards with 3-point range, and spacing the floor with perimeter shooting. The ranks of Reggie Evans and Tyler Hansbrough have begun to dwindle.
> 
> Jusuf Nurkic1 may be the futuristic goon we’ve all been yearning for. The Nuggets’ hulking 20-year-old rookie is listed at 6-foot-11 and 280 pounds, moves like a danseuse, and looks like he’ll be a nightly double-double threat in Denver for the next decade. More importantly, despite not speaking much English, he’s already demonstrated a preternatural knack for aggravation.
> 
> ...


http://grantland.com/the-triangle/modern-goon-jusuf-nurkic-denver-nuggets/

Videos in the link are awesome. This guy isn't afraid of anyone in the league. Gotta love that attitude.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Basel said:


> http://grantland.com/the-triangle/modern-goon-jusuf-nurkic-denver-nuggets/
> 
> Videos in the link are awesome. This guy isn't afraid of anyone in the league. Gotta love that attitude.


He's very hateable. Looks like a 7-foot 280-pound Johnny Manziel. Cockiest guy on the floor despite being a 6 ppg rookie on a horrible team.

Marc owned him in the rematch.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

GNG said:


> He's very hateable. Looks like a 7-foot 280-pound Johnny Manziel. Cockiest guy on the floor despite being a 6 ppg rookie on a horrible team.
> 
> Marc owned him in the rematch.


As someone who has been following the Nuggets closely and been to 5 of their games this season, he's a lot of fun to watch. I am entertained by his IDGAF attitude. I was there at the first matchup against Marc Gasol that started their little rivalry and a game versus the Lakers soon after that one where he showed no intimidation by Kobe. It was refreshing!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Nuggets' Jusuf Nurkic Hands Ball to Defender After He Flops, Earns Technical - YouTube


That's awesome. I love this kid.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Nuggets' Jusuf Nurkic Hands Ball to Defender After He Flops, Earns Technical - YouTube


"Earns" is my favorite word in that video title.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> http://grantland.com/the-triangle/modern-goon-jusuf-nurkic-denver-nuggets/
> 
> Videos in the link are awesome. This guy isn't afraid of anyone in the league. Gotta love that attitude.


Probably my favourite basketball player in the whole world.

He's the guy to knock KG on his pussy-ass. Come on, Jusuf! You know you wanna!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Love it. Has to be one of the most likeable players in the league right now


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Haha, what? If you put him on the Celtics or Heat team from a few years he'd easily be one of the least likable players but he's in Denver so it kinda makes him endearing


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

btw have the Lakers and Pacers boards apologized yet for their 'OMG why isn't Brian Shaw getting a HC job" freakouts?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> btw have the Lakers and Pacers boards apologized yet for their 'OMG why isn't Brian Shaw getting a HC job" freakouts?


Brian Shaw is an awesome coach. The Nuggets suck.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Haha, what? If you put him on the Celtics or Heat team from a few years he'd easily be one of the least likable players but he's in Denver so it kinda makes him endearing


He can actually back it up. When KG was trying this shit he was doing it against Jose Calderon. And who was the Heats tough guy? Wade ran around trying shit a few times and then slinked away like a bitch, but that's about it. 

If the Heat had a guy last year to clown Lance when he was flopping up and down the court I would have loved it. I hate guys who flop.


----------

